# PLL printable page



## Cubefactor (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi all,

Anyone out there with the time and 'know-how' to make a printable page for my permutations? 

geocities.com/rubiks_galaxia/PLL

Thanks a ton,
-Richard


----------



## pjk (Apr 27, 2006)

I can try doing it later during the summer.

Who else can help Richard? Surely there is someone out there that has time


----------



## nascarjon (May 6, 2006)

I'm working on this for you. I'll email you.


----------

